# Resolute DTG - Rjet i3



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just spotted this article from my monthly mail shot. 

Resolute DTG pushing the boundaries of DTG again. Seems a cracking idea (Mobile/Event DTG Printing) and a very reasonable price. Looking forward to seeing this in action


Resolute DTG breaks the mould with the launch of the new R-Jet i3 - Printwear & Promotion – garment decoration and promotional clothing/merchandise news & information


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Neflex, Firebird Argon, some more - everyone is jumping now in the a3 printers market in the similar price range.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Smalzstein said:


> Neflex, Firebird Argon, some more - everyone is jumping now in the a3 printers market in the similar price range.


I cant say i have seen anything else at that price or the small footprint (size) of the i3. To my knowledge this is the only DTG Printer that has been designed around mobile printing. Ive got an Rjet 4 that i have taken mobile to an event before but it certainly isnt a one man lift or have the ease of setting up/packing away as it seems the i3 has


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

scotney86 said:


> I cant say i have seen anything else at that price or the small footprint (size) of the i3. To my knowledge this is the only DTG Printer that has been designed around mobile printing. Ive got an Rjet 4 that i have taken mobile to an event before but it certainly isnt a one man lift or have the ease of setting up/packing away as it seems the i3 has


All American released there A3 at the Orlando show, and its priced lower. see here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t246953-6.html#post1502337


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

german13 said:


> All American released there A3 at the Orlando show, and its priced lower. see here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t246953-6.html#post1502337


Jeff, is that the prototype or the actual machine? I hope a prototype as that looks nasty. Theres no mention of it on the neoflex website or a confirmed price yet? Is it available now?


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

scotney86 said:


> Jeff, is that the prototype or the actual machine? I hope a prototype as that looks nasty. Theres no mention of it on the neoflex website or a confirmed price yet? Is it available now?


Not sure, probably something you can consult with AA on. It being at the show im sure its on the menu. P.s I rarely look at flashy covers to determine machine capability under the hood is what matters and there all Epson base so its the mechanicals and software that matter most. Imho


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

german13 said:


> Not sure, probably something you can consult with AA on. It being at the show im sure its on the menu. P.s I rarely look at flashy covers to determine machine capability under the hood is what matters and there all Epson base so its the mechanicals and software that matter most. Imho


Jeff, I would normally agree with you on the aesthetics however for mobile/event printing i disagree. Imho and experience of mobile/event printing then aesthetics make a huge difference to sales. If something looks great then it catches peoples attention and they impulse buy. Exactly whats required at events when on the day sales are vital.

I always get comments on how good the Rjet 4 looks however i can guarantee if i had an Rjet 5 or i3 by the side of it then it would be a different story.

In a workshop who cares about aesthetics,
In Public View then aesthetics make a big difference


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Everyone has there preference. I would prefer not to display the tools of the trade no matter the environment. The guy buying the shirt could end up being your competition after seeing your tools of the trade. Maybe in a sales environment for printers covers matter. Jmho. Everyone has there methods


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

german13 said:


> Everyone has there preference. I would prefer not to display the tools of the trade no matter the environment. The guy buying the shirt could end up being your competition after seeing your tools of the trade. Maybe in a sales environment for printers covers matter. Jmho. Everyone has there methods


I understand your reasonings completely Jeff. If someone who hasnt got a clue about DTG Printing wants to spend £10k-£20k on equipment because they have seen someone doing it then good luck to them. The more people involved in the industry then the healthier the competition is the way i look at it.

The attention the printer gets and the buzz = impulse buying..... That is the reason i dont keep my cards close to my chest.

If the equipment is not visible to the public then i will be hidden amongst the rest of the exhibitors/stall holders. The equipment on view makes me stand out above the rest.

Each to their own. Being different works for me


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well R-jet colors is the one thing that I personally really liked But I really hate the shiny plastic, looks like cheap chinese toys, anime robots and stuff from the 90-ties.

I saw this unit at was but it wasn't printing, R2000 I was told.

I really are not convinced to R2000, I've calculated some of my prints and on some the printer would reset itself after 5-6 shirts.....


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> Well R-jet colors is the one thing that I personally really liked But I really hate the shiny plastic, looks like cheap chinese toys, anime robots and stuff from the 90-ties.
> 
> I saw this unit at was but it wasn't printing, R2000 I was told.
> 
> I really are not convinced to R2000, I've calculated some of my prints and on some the printer would reset itself after 5-6 shirts.....


We had a prototype at Fespa but that was scrapped. It did what you report and reset after a few shirts. We got round the normal quirks and it's running a treat now. It's been a lot of work but worth it.

Nothing else in Europe anywhere near it, or the US.

In-line, rewind & dual CMYK all in one, custom cap station, I am not sure there is another offering all this for the same cost.

I would be interested to see the competition in action if there is a comparable setup


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

So it's not R2000 anymore?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> So it's not R2000 anymore?


Seeing is believing, a lot of people had a demo on this at SGIA a few weeks ago. I am sure someone from the UK will post comments on its performance here soon


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

That is not exactly answer to my question


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Found it on youtube.......The i3 + inline printing in action

Looks great to me. Booked in for a demo on friday

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_kKC4NBK88&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> I agree, simple question is it a r2000 base or not. The only reason not to answer would be to hide the fact that its using another base model that's discontinued.


I think that question has already been answered but, yes its a 2000 print bar on a patented chasis & loading system


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> I think that question has already been answered but, yes its a 2000 print bar on a patented chasis & loading system


Thanks! the video also answered it! looks good! any vids of the machine doing a two pass for the white/cmyk


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Like it Why did you kept the ASF though?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Thanks! the video also answered it! looks good! any vids of the machine doing a two pass for the white/cmyk


The two pass was the easy bit, we will be making a better video in few days showing all three print modes with speeds etc and the different platens


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait a minute - do you have double CMYK capabilities in machine with white ink or I'm missreading something?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> Wait a minute - do you have double CMYK capabilities in machine with white ink or I'm missreading something?


Yes, it is bagged ink with a custom cap station. Simply connect the double ends to the CMYK bags routing the white out. Press the purge button for 15 seconds & you have twin CMYK. To swap back you simply re connect the white bags & press the purge button for 15 seconds and you are back to CMYK plus white. The lines are short so not much ink is wasted, we also have flushing bags that can flush the whole system without using the printer engine in 15 seconds getting it ready for storage. Valves on each line make sure you only flush the lines you need to.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Thanks! the video also answered it! looks good! any vids of the machine doing a two pass for the white/cmyk


Jeff what is the A3 printer shown in the SGIA pictures called. I didnt see that printing on the AA stand.

Colin


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> Jeff what is the A3 printer shown in the SGIA pictures called. I didnt see that printing on the AA stand.
> 
> Colin


Colin
Good question, im not sure what they call there a3. A lot of people have asked me the same question. I don't know much about it, as it was revealed after I resigned with AA. Hopefully more info will be revealed. I do like the r2000 I have worked with these quite awhile with my own personal builds.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

NEO 3 I belive but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any spec, I cannot see it on the AA site.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Ask Peter


----------



## Dono (Apr 20, 2008)

It's called the Neo3, according to Peter, when someone posted pics of it in the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t246953-6.html#post1502337 thread. Someone spotted the FreeJet stickers on it and Peter said it's being made in partnership with FreeJet although all of the electronics will be made by AA.

I tried to get more information out of Peter (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t303849.html#post1718265) regarding timelines but he wouldn't bite. 

Any guesses as to how long until the R-Jet i3 will be available?

...Donovan


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it's he other way around - electronics will be made by freejet and printer manufacureded in US (correct me if I'm wrong).

This is my wild guess but I belive the printer will be ready when the resseting solution wil be flawless (this is only space of innovation in his model and a big one if they indeed are working on it.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Dono said:


> It's called the Neo3, according to Peter, when someone posted pics of it in the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t246953-6.html#post1502337 thread. Someone spotted the FreeJet stickers on it and Peter said it's being made in partnership with FreeJet although all of the electronics will be made by AA.
> 
> I tried to get more information out of Peter (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/neoflex/t303849.html#post1718265) regarding timelines but he wouldn't bite.
> 
> ...


The first batch are ready and currently being put through rigorous testing at beta sites. It will probably make an appearance in Europe in February and the US around August time.

We should have lots of promo videos soon.

Colin


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know if it has been answered before or if is too early to ask but what will be the print area? Will there be different platens compatible with the Rjet i3? And if so, what would they be? Thanks.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Joe, if I remember rightly I was told up to 500mm in length can be achieved. Theres also the possibility of printing 2 t-shirts at the same time. I cannot remember the width limitations unfortunately (but from memory it was around 30cm) nor if there are different platens.

I had a demo on it and its extremely versatile. The bagged ink is very user friendly and allows for an almost instant setup and pack away. It can be setup with White ink and cmyk or it can be duel CMYK. The print is completed extremely quickly with no loss of quality. Its a great little printer.


----------



## Dono (Apr 20, 2008)

joe83 said:


> I don't know if it has been answered before or if is too early to ask but what will be the print area?


The i3's print area is based on the the Epson printer it's built from, which is the cheaper R2000, which has a smaller width. Maximum width is now 13" (33 cm) instead of 17" (43 cm). Maximum length is 44" (111 cm). I would imagine all three of the new printers will have the same printable area. Still seems quite reasonable to me!

So, from the press release it says 500mm per shirt, or 50cm. Add a second shirt and some room for the platen frame and we're at the 111cm limit of the printer, so that makes sense.

...Donovan


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

From the Epson perspective there isn't an actual physical print length limit, but the way the Rjet is designed its limited by the bed size that you load.

The standard print area for a 1up will be 12"x19.25" or 305mmx489mm

But other platens may become available, for example a 2up with two small print areas, check with Resolute.

Best regards

-David


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

cavedave said:


> From the Epson perspective there isn't an actual physical print length limit, but the way the Rjet is designed its limited by the bed size that you load.
> 
> The standard print area for a 1up will be 12"x19.25" or 305mmx489mm
> 
> ...


That's correct. It already has a platen for two shirts included, this is half the full area not double the length 305 x 240 x 2.

Regards

Colin


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

is there a price list for all resolute machines?

i never seem to get any answers about prices

for example how much is this i3?

cheers


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Ash,

Its not that you never get answers........ I believe the problem is manufacturers are not allowed to self promote on the forums. By offering prices onto public forums contravenes that rule and therefore earns a ban on the forums etc.

The best way to find out prices is to contact them directly. Unlike other companies they will not try to hard sell there and then. When i enquired i received an email shortly afterwards with information tailored towards what i was interested in.

Do not quote or take for gospel these prices as its just what i have found searching the net. These prices maybe outdated or have been revised.

R-Jet5 - £9950 + VAT
Rjet-i3 - £6450 + VAT

Your best bet will be to give them a call or visit them at Printwear Promotion at the NEC 23rd-25th Feb


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

nice one,

slightly too expensive for me right now.

would consider it at half the price or finance option!

anyway, honest opinion fellow members....are the older machines worth touching?


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Older machines - It would depend on which machine, the condition its in, why its being sold and alot of other variables

If you cannot afford it then outsource your work initially until you have the money to buy your own. 

DTG is not cheap. It maybe possible to get a 2nd hand one cheap but from reading the forums and my experience you will probably end up spending more on a 2nd hand one than you would if you bought a new one due to the repair bills and call out fees. Support is a huge part of being a successful DTG Company. You could buy a cheap printer but without the support/backup then you will very quickly fall in to an expensive downhill spiral.

Finance is an option on them. I did it with my R-Jet, it was via Resolute but using Lombard Direct. Very simple and easy to do.

Best bet is to contact them direct mate.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

I keep looking for info on the new printers coming out. And the only one I keep finding info on is the Rjet i3.

From the Printwear & Promotion website:

"The R-Jet i3 package is much more than just a printer and includes the following:-

-R-Jet i3 direct to garment printer.
-Print white and dark garments on the R-Jet i3 textile printer.
-Includes in-line single pass printing mode.
-Custom built capping station designed for textile ink.
-Switch from twin CMYK to CMYK + White in minutes.
-Print tees, hoodies, mouse pads, bags, baby grows and much more.
-Unique patented loading system, print two shirts in one pass.
-Sealed bulk ink delivery system.
-Fully automated Resolute rip software included.
-Pre-treatment spray booth including power sprayer.
-Full set of inks including maintenance kit.
-Patented transport system only available on the R-Jet range.
-Training and installation included at our Chesterfield showroom.
-Available exclusively from Resolute DTG and authorised re-sellers.
-12 months limited warranty."

I knew about most of them except these two:
*Patented transport system only available on the R-Jet range.
Pre-treatment spray booth including power sprayer.*

Colin, can you please tell us anything about these two, yet? Thanks


----------



## Dono (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm clearly not Colin, but from the R-Jet 5 product page:


> _*ZeroAlign© the patented transport system*
> It would seem the same printer is used in many other machines, so there should be no difference in output. It looks this way to many garment finishers, but actually the R-Jet 5 is distinctly different. The features that determine quality and repeatability of the print in direct to garment printing are mostly found in the way of driving and controlling the shirtholder. What makes the R-Jet 5 different from all other printers is the patented transport system, this integrates the purpose built 5110 print engine thats is exclusive to Resolute DTG. When printing with textile ink extraction is essential to keep the printer clean and running smoothly. R-Jet 5 utilises six multi speed extraction fans that remove ink mist from the inside of the printer and captures it in a built in filter._


Patented transport system = The mechanism that moves the shirt under the printer. The i3 will have the same, highly accurate, patented transport system as the R-Jet 5.

Here's the article, for others, BTW. 
http://www.printwearandpromotion.co..._i3_DTG_printer_is_moving_the_goal_posts.html

...Donovan


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

joe83 said:


> I knew about most of them except these two:
> *Patented transport system only available on the R-Jet range.
> Pre-treatment spray booth including power sprayer.*
> 
> Colin, can you please tell us anything about these two, yet? Thanks


Hi Joe, the answer to your questions as follows :-

We supply a spray booth with shirt stand for spraying dark shirts. We also supply the Wagner power sprayer to apply the spray. I don't like to have lots of added extras as this makes an economically quoted price look like a swiz by the time you have added everything you need.

The transport system on the R-Jet range has a full global patent. It is unique and allows accurate registration using the print engines original rewind registration system that is far more accurate than third party systems added to a fixed transport system. This is the only reason you don't see this system on high end printers costing a lot more. We have been offered a lot of money by two of the big players in DTG for the patent but it is staying firmly in my solicitors safe 

The best thing is, don't take my word for it, come along and see it in action. We will have better videos explaining the functionality on our new website very soon but to see it and have a go yourself is the true test.

Best regards

Colin


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

That's awesome! It sounds better and better. I can't wait for those videos and website info. 


Resolute DTG said:


> The best thing is, don't take my word for it, come along and see it in action. We will have better videos explaining the functionality on our new website very soon but to see it and have a go yourself is the true test.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Colin


I am from Texas and I am unable to go at the time. I'll have to wait to be able to see it in person. Get it to USA as soon as possible. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

joe83 said:


> That's awesome! It sounds better and better. I can't wait for those videos and website info.
> 
> 
> I am from Texas and I am unable to go at the time. I'll have to wait to be able to see it in person. Get it to USA as soon as possible.
> ...


Well you are in luck there, you a have big name arriving in the US in a few weeks time  I can't say to much but LA & Texas are getting Resolute dealers very soon for the full R-Jet range 

I am sure they will post in the forum when opening dates are confirmed.


----------



## geechi36 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, I am very interested in purchasing the R-Jet I3, however I wanted to know if you sell to the United States and is this printer now for sell. I Have not seen it on your website...


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

geechi36 said:


> Hello, I am very interested in purchasing the R-Jet I3, however I wanted to know if you sell to the United States and is this printer now for sell. I Have not seen it on your website...


Hi,

In answer to your question, yes the printer will be for sale in the US from the end of March with a dealer in LA & in Texas.

Contact details will appear on the new dealer website due to launch end of next week.

Regards

Colin


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Thanks! the video also answered it! looks good! any vids of the machine doing a two pass for the white/cmyk


Jeff the two pass video will be ready end of this week. I will send you the link once its uploaded, let me know what you think when you get a chance to study it.

Regards

Colin


----------



## ash213 (Feb 19, 2009)

who won the competition at the trade show?
I didnt get a call


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> Jeff the two pass video will be ready end of this week. I will send you the link once its uploaded, let me know what you think when you get a chance to study it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Colin


thanks, cant wait to see it.. I tried the one pass/inline with various rips on both the 2000 and 3000. I still prefer the 2 pass it just gives the white abit more time to cure, resulting in a brighter white. on these a3 printers it doesn't much matter the time difference is close on both so i prefer the higher quality print. However the one pass will work on certain images also... At least the enduser has the option with both. that's nice.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> thanks, cant wait to see it.. I tried the one pass/inline with various rips on both the 2000 and 3000. I still prefer the 2 pass it just gives the white abit more time to cure, resulting in a brighter white. on these a3 printers it doesn't much matter the time difference is close on both so i prefer the higher quality print. However the one pass will work on certain images also... At least the enduser has the option with both. that's nice.


Yes, I think having the option to use either two pass or in line is the key to getting the most from each design printed. We have the new two pass video uploaded now


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Whilst scouring youtube I came across Resolute DTG channel and found this speed test on the RJET i3. It looks very fast indeed........... [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggqVYrNtp8o&feature=share&list=UU_4C-yoP_S5YsxAF4YhNUbA[/media]


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

scotney86 said:


> Whilst scouring youtube I came across Resolute DTG channel and found this speed test on the RJET i3. It looks very fast indeed........... [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggqVYrNtp8o&feature=share&list=UU_4C-yoP_S5YsxAF4YhNUbA[/media]


As you stated Steve it looks fast, I wonder if video's of other printers in the R-Jet i3's class or higher price bracket printers could be posted as a speed comparison


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

ash213 said:


> who won the competition at the trade show?
> I didnt get a call


I am not allowed to mention names here, you can read about the winner on the Printwear and promotion UK site, scroll down the homepage.

Better luck next time


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Smalzstein said:


> I really are not convinced to R2000, I've calculated some of my prints and on some the printer would reset itself after 5-6 shirts.....


Good point, after lots of testing different A3 engines we decided to use the 2000 for a few reasons :-

We found it more reliable and more productive to use raised 250ml sealed bagged ink with genuine dampers. Resetting is quick and the R-Jet i3 can actually reset mid print with no banding. That's a compromise we think is acceptable.

We found the pressure system on other A3 & A2 printers has nothing to do with printing, it's only there to aid the capping station with certain processes. The i3 has a full 8 channel function cap station, with our customisation it allows for quick flushing without using the Epson commands. Bear in mind it's designed to be fully portable with long term storage in mind, so quick flushing and prep for storage is much easier with external bags on the 2000 than other models that are originally designed to use pressure systems.

I hope this explains the reasons why we chose this engine, its perfect for what it was designed to do. We can use practically any engine Epson or non Epson.

Regards

Colin


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

I generally do not comment to much on different manufactures printers, as a RIP vendor I need to stay impartial.

But this printer does have one truly ground breaking feature for DTG and I think was a really great idea, so I am going to break my general rule and risk upsetting the apple cart (a little bit) just to point this out.

There are always lots of pros and cons to all the different machines, one feature of the i3 that did really impress me is the custom capping stations system and the way the printer is designed to be very easily switched for either different ink sets or what I would call put to sleep, so you can switch from printing inks to a cleaning solution in a couple of mins if you are not using the printer for a few days (going on holiday).

When a machine is loaded with DTG ink, everyone know its best to be printing daily and if you don't you have more issues. Brother and Epson (and others) have system to re circulate the white and clean the tubes, which does a similar thing but does waste a lot of ink in the process and that increases your average cost per shirt.

If you are not using this machine daily (even if leaving it for the weekend) you can remove the DTG inks and put cleaning fluid through it in mins, not wasting DTG ink and not having to leaving it on doing head cleans or any other daily process.
It also means that there is no DTG ink sitting n the head, just cleaning solution.

It really is quick, and while it gives it its portability, it also means if you are not using it daily for any reason its a no hassle to set it up for bed time.
I know lots of users who have had lots of issue, simply because they didn't use the printer enough, they are often user just getting into the market. This is an entry level machine and it was a clever idea as these are the user who often do leave the machine sitting for days without printing.

I am sure other vendors will look at this and would be surprised if it didn't get copied, which is at the end of the day the best compliment.

Best regards

-David


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

cavedave said:


> I generally do not comment to much on different manufactures printers, as a RIP vendor I need to stay impartial.
> 
> But this printer does have one truly ground breaking feature for DTG and I think was a really great idea, so I am going to break my general rule and risk upsetting the apple cart (a little bit) just to point this out.
> 
> ...


Hello David,

What you are describing is more or less added 3rd party hardware to control the pump motor in the capping station itself not so much a "custom capping station" per say, but custom motor control of the stock capping station or similar. The new print engines like the r3000 and 3880 have this built in with two motors one pushing toward the capping station and the standard capping station motor operating as normal. Ink charges and flushes can be done with a push of a button from the Epson adjustment program or the same integrated to the rip control (no third party systems needed, all Epson). I would always flush all the lines at idle as the big brands you mention do to avoid dim ink prints when reinstating the inks from idle and avoid clog potential from ink separation in the lines, this extra insurance is much cheaper than buying a new print head over a few pennies in ink. Poly Print claims a 30 day idle time in there advertising using this system in the 3880, I don't think I would test it personally  but it shows there confidence in this system. Contrary to the belief in an earlier post that the secondary motor on the pressurized system has nothing to do with increased quality and function is not A factual statement! the secondary motor also serves to keep ink to the head in a consistent manner while printing with the pressurized system and this is evident with the motor engaging during printing operation. That all said I don't think anyone can do it better than Epson and a quick look at there own new dtg machine (sure color f2000) further concretes my belief the new style engines are better designed machines from an ink delivery point and many upgrades in the print engine design from the older models. I think this is a cool feature they added additionally that helps on the r2000 but the newer models don't have need for the 3rd party additions in that regard...


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

We have a button to flush on the outside of the printer, no need for the Epson adjustment programme or any software, that's just to fussy for a portable DTG. 

The R-Jet i3 does what it's designed for and it does it well, it could be built from an old blender and it wouldn't matter as long as it performs correctly LOL.

Regards

Colin


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> We have a button to flush on the outside of the printer, no need for the Epson adjustment programme or any software, that's just to fussy for a portable DTG.
> 
> The R-Jet i3 does what it's designed for and it does it well, it could be built from an old blender and it wouldn't matter as long as it performs correctly LOL.
> 
> ...


Yes. Exactly what I said. The button you mention leads to a third party mcu with a program that tells the capping station motor how long to run.. Epson software is very good and not fussy, a few seconds you can also incorporate the program to the rip which = even less hassle, in effect no third party electronic control needed.. I love the "Old Blender" Analogy that's perfect  I think a bigger concern for a portable printer is environment like humidity etc, like the show circuit environment it all depends where you are some better than others. the flush will be the least of the worries when marketing as a portable unit.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Hello David,
> 
> What you are describing is more or less added 3rd party hardware to control the pump motor in the capping station itself not so much a "custom capping station" per say, but custom motor control of the stock capping station.


Jeff I will explain how it works.

We don't control the cap station motor with third party hardware, we actually ad an extra system which controls the flushing. The pump alone is £200 or approx $330 at today's exchange rate. The original capping assembly is left alone to do its normal job and has nothing to do with the custom parts we have added.

Colin


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> Jeff I will explain how it works.
> 
> We don't control the cap station motor with third party hardware, we actually ad an extra system which controls the flushing. The pump alone is £200 or approx $330 at today's exchange rate. The original capping assembly is left alone to do its normal job and has nothing to do with the custom parts we have added.
> 
> Colin


 an extra system is third party hardware, that must be controlled by third party electronics regardless of added pump 

Im curious how you will manage the "fixed" bag ink height above the rear of the printer? This will not work in all environments with the gravity feed depending on elevation/atmospheric pressure. The ink bag height will need to be adjusted to prevent starvation and or to much pressure causing ink to be pushed out of the print head in some environments "the sweet spot", has it been tested in other elevations/countries? This is where the new print engines pressurized ink system comes in handy, as there is not much worry there. Best wishes on the new r2000 format.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> an extra system is third party hardware, that must be controlled by third party electronics regardless of added pump
> 
> Im curious how you will manage the "fixed" bag ink height above the rear of the printer? This will not work in all environments with the gravity feed depending on elevation/atmospheric pressure. The ink bag height will need to be adjusted to prevent starvation and or to much pressure causing ink to be pushed out of the print head in some environments "the sweet spot", has it been tested in other elevations/countries? This is where the new print engines pressurized ink system comes in handy, as there is not much worry there. Best wishes on the new r2000 format.


Yes its third party but the point is we do not control the existing cap station pump. Its a separate system custom built not using any of the Epson parts.

The bag height is actually fixed, we have a system to keep the pressure / flow constant regardless of normal atmospherics. I don't think it would work at the top of Everest but we know its good from sea level up to 6000 feet as long as the bags are hooked onto the angled table.

Thank you for the good luck wishes, I hope the spectra goes well for you. As we both know time in the field is the true test 

Colin


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> Yes its third party but the point is we do not control the existing cap station pump. Its a separate system custom built not using any of the Epson parts.
> 
> The bag height is actually fixed, we have a system to keep the pressure / flow constant regardless of normal atmospherics. I don't think it would work at the top of Everest but we know its good from sea level up to 6000 feet as long as the bags are hooked onto the angled table.
> 
> ...


I think I would have opted for controlling the capping station motor Yes! field test are most important, I agree. 

I didn't see the control system you mention that controls the pressure from the ink bags to your print head in your video? Am I missing something? I see the fixed ink bags and ciss lines running directly to the damper carts in the print head carriage? I would expect to see a pressurized system of sorts in one form or another with pump or valve controls incorporated to control flow? Can you elaborate more on your control system from the bags to the damper carriage so everyone can understand this system clearly? 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggqVYrNtp8o&list=UU_4C-yoP_S5YsxAF4YhNUbA&feature=share[/media]


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

After reading this thread I belive that the pressure control works exactly like on 4900.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> I think I would have opted for controlling the capping station motor Yes! field test are most important, I agree.
> 
> I didn't see the control system you mention that controls the pressure from the ink bags to your print head in your video? Am I missing something? I see the fixed ink bags and ciss lines running directly to the damper carts in the print head carriage? I would expect to see a pressurized system of sorts in one form or another with pump or valve controls incorporated to control flow? Can you elaborate more on your control system from the bags to the damper carriage so everyone can understand this system clearly?


We could have opted to use that but, The cap station pump is not as strong as the flush system, if we hammered the cap station pump with extra priming and flushing it would shorten its lifespan. We opted for the more expensive version to increase reliability. 

Jeff you mention damper carts, there are no chips or readers in the carriage, it's all changed out and we use original Epson active dampers in the carriage. The driver on the board for the carriage is also changed to avoid any overheating that could occur due to the added weight, if we used the standard Epson driver it would burn out quickly or throw random errors. There are three custom made boards on the i3 to cope with the areas that don't lend themselves to customisation. 

Its a wolf in sheeps clothing 

Regards

Colin


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> We could have opted to use that but, The cap station pump is not as strong as the flush system, if we hammered the cap station pump with extra priming and flushing it would shorten its lifespan. We opted for the more expensive version to increase reliability.
> 
> Jeff you mention damper carts, there are no chips or readers in the carriage, it's all changed out and we use original Epson active dampers in the carriage. The driver on the board for the carriage is also changed to avoid any overheating that could occur due to the added weight, if we used the standard Epson driver it would burn out quickly or throw random errors. There are three custom made boards on the i3 to cope with the areas that don't lend themselves to customisation.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a interesting approach on the r2000 conversion. keep in mind the r2000 doesn't come standard with dampers. I guess what you mean is your using Epson brand dampers that are designed for other base model Epsons similar to what others have done on the older a3 bases.. Hopefully Epson will keep the r2000 in production longer than they did with the r1900 and 1100. Epson has 2- A3 formats close in category with the r2880 and the r2000 both being out for some time now. I wonder which model they will keep, if either-any guesses ? That's where the gamble lays for the dtg modifier. Its a lot of work on r&d for these machines and then trying to gauge Epson's production life on them is tough. I think you can appreciate that more than anyone, having used the 1100 on your cmyk only, ultimately ending in a very short production life span. I understand parts are available after there discontinued but Epson is clearly moving to new designs on there base frames. This will be the issue from a modifiers standpoint, you either switch the electronics to an existing same model frame or manufacture your own to match which is an expensive proposition, this excluding the dtg conversion cost itself. I think that's the biggest reason other large manufactures moved on from the r2000 to the newer models both A3 and proseries was to get the most life span from the Epson base and the new feature upgrades they have implemented from what I heard.

Again, congrats on the new r2000 format you guys did it commercially first on the r2000! should be exciting for you with your first Epson a3 with the 8 channel head.. best wishes on the launch..


----------



## transp (Oct 7, 2009)

"Printwear & promotion Voll 22 No.1 January 2014 Page 64 Resolute DTG Publicize."


Bagged ink

"Bagged ink nothing new, although until now it is been little hard to come by in Europa.

Starting in 2014 Resolute DTG will be offering Resolute ink and Dupont Artistri bagged ink with conversion kits.!!!"

Conversion kit not available only valve attachments for the bags !

We ask bagged ink price and Dampers price for R-jet i3 but nobody tell me bagged ink price and damper price.

We have reseived message;
The bagged ink will be available to buy on our website soon; Your first order of bagged ink will include the valve attachments for the bags but unfortunately we do not offer a conversion kit. 
Best Regards



Becky



Rebecca Finney 



Resolute DTG Ltd
Unit 2, Turnoaks Lane,

Burley Close, Chesterfield

S40 2HA


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

transp said:


> "Printwear & promotion Voll 22 No.1 January 2014 Page 64 Resolute DTG Publicize."
> 
> 
> Bagged ink
> ...


The bagged ink is waiting to be published on our new website. There has been a delay in this due to some technical issues 

The conversion included is only the attachments to the tubes for our bags, if the description misled you I apologise.

If you want to convert a printer from carts to bags you need to buy a CISS and fit it, once done the bags can be connected with the connectors we include.

Hope this explains.

I am not quite sure what you expect to achieve copying and pasting emails with personal details in this thread ?

Regards

Colin


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

transp said:


> "Printwear & promotion Voll 22 No.1 January 2014 Page 64 Resolute DTG Publicize."
> 
> 
> Bagged ink
> ...


In response to an email from TRANSP "Sandor" 

*From:* Sandor Sebestyen [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* 04 April 2014 09:02
*To:* Rebecca Finney
*Subject:* Aw: RE: Printwear promotion live


Hi,
Tell me please Damper price for R-jet i3 ?
If you will not tell me Spare Parts price Dampers for R-jet i3 we publitcation on the T-shirt form!
Regards,
Sandor

Sandor, all our prices are published on the website. If you want to order please feel free to do so. 
Please do not threaten to post here if we do not quote you for something that is public information ?

Regards

Colin


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

german13 said:


> Again, congrats on the new r2000 format you guys did it commercially first on the r2000! should be exciting for you with your first Epson a3 with the 8 channel head.. best wishes on the launch..


AA did it last year SGIA show but did not meet quality expected. A2 2000 printer is $499 and many Preps before printing. Once turn offed take forever to start and more. Therefore aimed to 3880 $1295. Epson knows what to charge on Printer. Nothing is for free from them. Lol
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

allamerican said:


> AA did it last year SGIA show but did not meet quality expected. A2 2000 printer is $499 and many Preps before printing. Once turn offed take forever to start and more. Therefore aimed to 3880 $1295. Epson knows what to charge on Printer. Nothing is for free from them. Lol
> Cheers! Inks are on me always.


The quality is very good on the i3, it's the same print head as in your Neoflex. Yes the i3 was a lot of work but its worth it. Its a shame you didn't get your A3 printer working correctly. 

The R-Jet i3 boots up in 15 seconds, I think that's pretty fast.

Cheers


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> AA did it last year SGIA show but did not meet quality expected. A2 2000 printer is $499 and many Preps before printing. Once turn offed take forever to start and more. Therefore aimed to 3880 $1295. Epson knows what to charge on Printer. Nothing is for free from them. Lol
> Cheers! Inks are on me always.


I understand your reasoning completely with the path you chose. Its always best to incorporate the latest technology. Imho I personally prefer the R3000 print engine for A3 dtg ($800 u.s cost base model before conversion) . The 3880 is a fantastic printer also in the proseries line up and you see a lot of these already.. I always recommend and end user to go actually demo the printer models there interested in pre purchase. Sales personnel and manufacturers can say a lot of stuff. Fact is the printer will tell you everything you need to know if you take the time to go demo several models and print for about a half hour you will see the printers personality easily


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> I understand your reasoning completely with the path you chose. Its always best to incorporate the latest technology. Imho I personally prefer the R3000 print engine for A3 dtg ($800 u.s cost base model before conversion) . The 3880 is a fantastic printer also in the proseries line up and you see a lot of these already.. I always recommend and end user to go actually demo the printer models there interested in pre purchase. Sales personnel and manufacturers can say a lot of stuff. Fact is the printer will tell you everything you need to know if you take the time to go demo several models and print for about a half hour you will see the printers personality easily


I would always recommend at least a couple of hours printing onto different kinds of garments. Tees, hoodies all take different levels of ink so you need to be happy everything you try prints well.

We find the best way is to show the basics then let the customer carry on printing themselves as long as they want to. We always have printers available in all of our three different location showrooms along with our own new touch screen pre treatment machine available for demos. 

Its a little harder to do this during one of the many travelling Roadshows we do. Carting printers around the country is also a good way of seeing a printers ability, we have one that has been on the road now for almost a year, it's been to 7 different countries and done over 30 shows


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Resolute DTG said:


> I would always recommend at least a couple of hours printing onto different kinds of garments. Tees, hoodies all take different levels of ink so you need to be happy everything you try prints well.
> 
> We find the best way is to show the basics then let the customer carry on printing themselves as long as they want to. We always have printers available in all of our three different location showrooms along with our own new touch screen pre treatment machine available for demos.
> 
> Its a little harder to do this during one of the many travelling Roadshows we do. Carting printers around the country is also a good way of seeing a printers ability, we have one that has been on the road now for almost a year, it's been to 7 different countries and done over 30 shows


Customer test drives are the best approach for both manufacturer and end-user no doubt. I assume your referring to rjet 4 and 5 with the extensive testing and road show travel? the 48xx is a great print engine and well proven on many models! Is resolute going to transfer to the 3880 to replace the 48xx series on the r-jet 5? Or will this be discontinued and you will only carry the new i3 r2000 base? Im curious of future results and feed back after field use on the new r2000 i3 also.. Sounds like you guys have a lot going on, as I read about some hybrid also that's set to be incorporated with the 48xx base rjet 5 and why I ask if it will be upgraded to the 3880 for production life span with your new hybrid.. It looks like the tide has switched quickly with a majority of the manufacturers incorporating the new model print engine Epson technology..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Whatever anybody said,
Whoever what said,
Always Engine is core of Car.
Heavier Engine, more Money is always win.
I have no dog on A3 race. Personally 3000($800) is ten times better engine than 2000($500). 2000 structure so cheap made. Not as good as 1900, 1800. Cut cost? Well good luck to all but I will see you soon with 3880 with same price tags.(not Jeff's).
Epson is smart people. There are reasons why they charge diffently.
Some one said Linear bearing is the future on other post.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

german13 said:


> Sounds like you guys have a lot going on, as I read about some hybrid also that's set to be incorporated with the 48xx base rjet 5 and why I ask if it will be upgraded to the 3880 for production life span with your new hybrid..


No plans to change the R-Jet 5, if its not broke don't fix it  The patented chassis used on the R5 & R3 is not engine specific, it was designed to be future proof, if we choose to switch we simply switch  Concerns re life span are specific to US availability not Europe. 
The Hybrid upgrade you mentioned is only possible on the R5 because of this chassis, it's impossible to copy using a made up fixed flat bed used by most of the modified printers, not only Epson based. Nothing wrong with a flat bed, they just don't work for this Hybrid system. Having a patent or two under your belt protects the brands future and gives piece of mind to customers they are buying a serious product.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Colin,
You are talking as you manufacturer on this product while you are not. You are only a reseller. There are differences between them. Big! In and out.
Tricksy in Italy does and they have history to betrayed Equipmentzone in USA market or you helped them to did so. Good mind= Good business is never changes. Jeff is honest hard working guy. Try to make honest living. Nice attitude with lots of knowledges. He actually hands on and making himself. Only thing is I hope he learned from Easy T lesson. I told him face to face at show. I am an arrow. Lol.
Best luck to your A3 but Jeff made good choice on 3000. This is way better Printer than 2000 with million brand patens add.
Patent is useless unless enforceable. It will be interesting if I have a chance to violate in your eyes and I must to use. Nothing won't stop me if there are. Chance is slim but somehow I am longing for it.
There are Printer resemble with NeoFlex. Nexus, lol. Does it compete with NeoFlex? Never! Why? Mfg knows in and out. Reseller knows covers and price tags.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## NZACO (Jan 21, 2012)

Did'nt Tricksy also do the same to Sawgrass Technologies?


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Colin,
> You are talking as you manufacturer on this product while you are not. You are only a reseller. There are differences between them.


Peter we used to be just a reseller, not anymore 

Cheers


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Resolute DTG said:


> Peter we used to be just a reseller, not anymore
> 
> Cheers


Lol,
I like your Cheers! Some how very familiar to me!
So true I was a reseller to Scott who had worse service in history BQ who made MOD1 to kill FlexiJet which AA was a sole investor and exclusivity and DReamJet who could not communicate and lost on consistency. Good heart always wins.
Post some pictures with today's date proof. Law metals stacks,, work place, or witnesses. Parts Inventories stacks.
Equipmentzone 1st. Tricksy second? Lol.
At that time I was never talk as manufacture as you are now.
Make sense? Go back to all my posts. 
Biggest reason was there are no best service if we do not know In and Out! From bolts to nuts.
Like Jeff German does.. On top he has much longer history than you are. I will seeing you soon at your neck of wood. Very soon~. 
You were great motivation for me to land UK. Thank you.
I have no string attached with Jeff. He used to my friend and worked for AA once. Actually I concern about him than you as a competitor. Lol. Even we separate we maintain good relationship.
Place is done, ink shelves are not set up yet. Direct operation or partnership is on table.
Cheers! Inks are on me always.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Peter you make me feel old !

I just counted up the years I have in the print industry, 34 years hands on experience !
Started at 16 from school, that's probably more experience than I am happy to admit to !

Cheers

Colin


----------

